# miracle gro plant stick food



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Found these at the dollar store the other day. 
Anyone ever use these in their aquarium?
I was going to cut them and stick them under my crypts and swords for extra fertilizer, but thought I'd check to see if this has been attempted.

http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?proId=prod70156&itemId=cat50108


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

I have actually done this once. I had them and I figured that they will work. However, these are not designed for aquatic plants. I broke one up into four pieces and put them in a 20gal tank. They made the nitrates spike quite high. I battled algae for quite a while. Admittedly though, the tank didn't really need fertilizer like this. I had a rich soil substrate.


----------



## deicide (Sep 1, 2009)

Stay away from those things, they damage the plants in our conditions.


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

> Stay away from those things, they damage the plants in our conditions.


jw, Is this a conclusion from experience? Or word of mouth?


----------



## deicide (Sep 1, 2009)

Experience. Don't be fooled by my low post count  I have a fair amount of experience


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Don't they have phosphates in them? If they do then you really dont want to use them. Just my two cents.


----------



## TonyVideo (Aug 11, 2010)

Too HIGH in phosphates. Use them if you want or need algae.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

Josh - if you are determined to shop at your nearby 
hardware/gardening store for your planted tank needs;
http://www.scotts.com/smg/catalog/productTemplate.jsp?proId=prod140020&itemId=cat50116
http://www.amazon.com/Scotts-Osmocote-279010-Vegetable-Fertilizer/dp/B0011VM3T8
recently discussed;
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...atic-plant-club/75054-homemade-root-tabs.html


----------



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Thank you for your replies. After looking into the contents of these, and taking your(and others) suggestions. This product doesn't have enough advantages. I am familiar with the Osmacote Plus, thank you for the info all!


----------

